# ladder rungs for a kids swing set ??



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello every one I hope I am posting in the right place some of the rungs on my kids swing set have rotted and now they are breaking were would I be able to find something like that or what would be a good replacement for these ??


----------



## Stephen Hill (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Stephen Hill. If they are dowels you can buy them from Lowes and Home Depot in the trim isle. You need to find out how wide they are ( the diameter of the existing dowels ) so that you only have to make one trip. Break out the old dowels and replace. 

http://www.handymanhill.com


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Ants, I had the same problem with my playset. I replaced the dowels in the ladder several times over the past 10 years. Earlier this spring I noticed that the top one needed to be replaced again.

The problem with the dowels is that they don't make them out of pressure treated wood (at least not that I could find), so they rot rather easily. I used oak dowels the last time and it didn't seem to make a difference.

I ended up going to Menard's and getting a plastic-sided ladder that required me to put four 2x6" wooden steps in, which I had to buy and cut. I bought pressure treated lumber so that the steps stay safe for the kids for a long time.

I'll try to post a picture of it in a little while. If I had the skills, I could have built the sides of the ladder myself instead of paying for the plastic ones. You may be able to do that yourself.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you can post a picture of the ladder, it will help.
You too, Barb.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great info hoping to see the pics when you can thanks


----------



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can aluminum pipe be used instead?


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Replace with 1-1/4 conduit.


----------



## Stephen Hill (Jun 21, 2011)

josall said:


> Replace with 1-1/4 conduit.


I agree


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Would conduit become slippery for their little feet when it's wet or when they have mud or snow caked on the bottom of their shoes or boots?

I found one of the pics I'm looking for of the old ladder, but this is a different computer and I haven't figured out how to re-size and load them into a thread yet. :whistling2: As soon as I do, I'll post the pics.

Barb


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How did we get to 1.25 inch diameter whatever? Am I missing a post or was I racing and did not see a post with dimensions? 

I was thinking pipe or conduit too. What about sand filled S80 PVC capped at the ends. 

Lodgepole pine is incredibly strong and flexible. Trees 1.5" in diameter might have 150 years or more of ring growth almost perfectly straight up 100' feet in the air. You could turn them to your finished diameter, treat them, and be done. Treated wood splinters are nasty stuck in the foot though.

Pricey compared to other options but solid PVC, nylon or whatever rods/dowels would work?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use galvanized pipe.


----------



## ants1929 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does home depot or loses carry this type of galvanizes pipe. ?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ants1929 said:


> Does home depot or loses carry this type of galvanizes pipe. ?


Yes they do. You just need to cut them to length.
Be aware is they're not tight in the holes you drill, you should drill a hole through the side rails and into one side of the pipe(insert a screw or nail) to keep the pipe from spinning in place.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Plastic conduit with 'Ready Threaded Rod' (3/8") running through it would make a good rung.
Drill the stringers to fit the rod and use a washer and nut at each end to lock the rod in place.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

1-1/2" closet pole. It usually comes in fir too which is perfect for outdoors.


----------

